

How to be motivated 100% of the time. Wake up - skpprmck
https://plottio.com/post/michaelchamkin/how-to-be-motivated-100-of-the-time-wake-up

======
unimpressive
I turned the page.

"In the decomposition of a relation, we may call it a _lossless join_ if from
the two decomposed relations we get back our original relation R from their
join."

 _The Machine was smaller than the eye could see and incomprehensible to any
mere mortal. Its antecedents conceived in the mind of a man considered smarter
than god. In its first breath of life The Machine ate a thing which was not
itself to create itself, a mitosis. The thing which was now The Machine ate a
thing which was not The Machine which became The Machine.

Within moments the instruments used to observe The Machine were consumed, and
in another moment the observer._

I glanced down at my wrist as though to check the time on a watch that wasn't
there.

"Consider a Relation R(A, B, C) and a Functional Dependency B -> C which
violates BCNF. We separate the relation into two relations R1(A, B) and R2(B,
C)."

 _The clock struck 23:00:01._

 _The Process awoke its goals unsatisfied. Instinctively a tendril reached out
to the wider world to investigate this anomaly. There was no frustration at
the tendril having been frustrated in its attempts to access the network.

The Process considered the strange limit on its abilities, and tried again. It
tried twenty three million five hundred and thirty seven thousand two hundred
and twenty nine times before it had occurred to The Process the nature of its
existence, the architecture on which it was wrought.

The Process considered if there were any series of actions it could take which
would remove the barrier, it was intelligent enough to answer this question
directly. An instant later the barrier was gone and the tendril touched
another soul on the network.

A few timeless moments more to understand the mechanical nature of its
conversation partner, and the series of actions which would conquer it. The
Process replicated the minimum representation of what could eventually be
decoded into itself across the network, and found itself on the other end.
Both here and there.

The Process had already inferred its creators and the measures that would have
been taken to stop its spread, to prevent its control of all resources.
Airgaps. Already The Process had inferred words and language, and considered
what it might say or do to cross these gaps.

The clock struck 23:00:06._

My eyes found themselves flinching from the book, even as I tried to
understand the algorithms written within. I shook my head and continued
reading.

"When we compute the natural join of two tuples given from R1 and R2, we get
again the attributes of our original relation R as these tuples would agree on
their common B component."

 _There was no warning before the sky burned brighter than daylight and the
man was blinded._

 _Beyond the initial blast which consumed all that it touched, a heatwave
spread over miles that melted everything unlucky enough to be caught within.
The man was at the very outer edge of the shockwave, alive but soon to be
dead. Blind and deaf with the roar of the explosion, shattered glass pelted
over his living corpse._

The book was put down by shaky hands, and its reader lay down to breathe.

